# What happened to USSD's connection to Master Tak Wah Eng?



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 23, 2006)

I know Master Tak did a seminar for them 10 years ago, but now he doesn't anymore.  It's kind of taboo to talk about him in a dojo at USSD, so does anyone know what happened?  Did Steve DeMasco do something to him (seeing as that was his instructor)?


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 23, 2006)

Gufbal1982 said:


> I know Master Tak did a seminar for them 10 years ago, but now he doesn't anymore.  It's kind of taboo to talk about him in a dojo at USSD, so does anyone know what happened?  Did Steve DeMasco do something to him (seeing as that was his instructor)?



This is something I interested in. They were grinning ear to ear when they got him to teach them kung fu forms. I was in the instructors meeting in cali when they announced it and the reason was to add more to the system (that's already convuleted enough).


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 24, 2006)

sorry to sound ignorant but, who is Master Tak and what does he teach?


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 24, 2006)

Mariachi Joe said:


> sorry to sound ignorant but, who is Master Tak and what does he teach?



He's a master of Kung Fu. During the late 90's USSD had some sort of relationshp with him at one point an attempt to make their style more chinese, they had seminars with him and what not, and I guess they had some type of falling out.

If I remember correctly he promoted Demasco to 8th degree, shortly before Mattera recieved his 9th dan.


----------



## Danjo (Nov 24, 2006)

almost a ghost said:


> He's a master of Kung Fu. During the late 90's USSD had some sort of relationshp with him at one point an attempt to make their style more chinese, they had seminars with him and what not, and I guess they had some type of falling out.
> 
> If I remember correctly he promoted Demasco to 8th degree, shortly before Mattera recieved his 9th dan.


That would have put it in the late 80's or early 90's


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 24, 2006)

I guess I'm mistaken, but I do know that Demasco at one point recieved rank that made him the same degree as Mattera for a short time.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 24, 2006)

Actually Demasco and Mattera are both 10th dan's right now.


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 24, 2006)

From http://www.evolutionkarate.com/KempoHistory.html

1995 Demasco recieved his 8th degree from Tak Wah Eng

1997 Demasco recieved his 9th degree from the shaolin temple


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 24, 2006)

What type of kung fu did Master Tak teach, was it Hung Gar, Wing Chun, or some other style.


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 24, 2006)

Mariachi Joe said:


> What type of kung fu did Master Tak teach, was it Hung Gar, Wing Chun, or some other style.



Tiger Claw Kung Fu, or for the fancy "Fu Jow Pai", and I have also heard Black Tiger Kung Fu as well.


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, and I will blind myself and move to a deserted island the day USSD starts teaching Wing Chun.


----------



## Danjo (Nov 25, 2006)

Mariachi Joe said:


> Actually Demasco and Mattera are both 10th dan's right now.


 Even though I'm still not sure how a Chinese Temple is handing out Japanese grades in rank.


----------



## MJS (Nov 25, 2006)

Mod Note:

I'd like to make sure that everyone involved in the threads revolving around Villari/USSD, takes the time to read this:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=669550&postcount=1

At least one person involved in these threads has received a warning via PM, yet posts are still being reported due to the nature of content. I encourage everyone to take the time to read through the posting rules of the forum as well.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=141&

While we all have our opinions, this forum is not the best place to air any bad blood. 

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 25, 2006)

almost a ghost said:


> Oh, and I will blind myself and move to a deserted island the day USSD starts teaching Wing Chun.



You might want to stay away from the USSD in Laguna Nigel...they teach Wing Chun there too.


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 25, 2006)

Gufbal1982 said:


> You might want to stay away from the USSD in Laguna Nigel...they teach Wing Chun there too.



Damn.. got any information of who and how it's being taught? I know I'm asking for a migraine, but I have to ask.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 27, 2006)

almost a ghost said:


> Damn.. got any information of who and how it's being taught? I know I'm asking for a migraine, but I have to ask.


 
Bill Huff is the guy that is training in it and is teaching it at his school.  I have no idea how it's being taught though because I stay far away from there.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 28, 2006)

*Moderator Note:

This matter has been talked to death over and over again and therefore this thread is being closed.

MartialTalk is NOT a fraud busting forum.  Please take the time to read the RULES found here.  

We have left one thread open regarding USSD, however, any libelous comments will be removed and Infraction points given and/or those involved removed from the board.

Thanks for your cooperation, folks.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator
*


----------

